# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Rruga Durrës-Kukës

## Flori

........#1

----------


## Flori

........#2

----------


## Flori

........#3

----------


## Flori

........#4

----------


## Flori

........#5

----------


## Flori

........#6

----------


## Flori

........#7

----------


## Flori

........#7

----------


## Flori

........#7

Falenderojm antarin *night_man* qe na ka ndihmuar me keto foto! po e bej un kete tem per të

----------


## BvizioN

Shume foto te bukura, urime per temen _FlorI_

----------


## Renea

Flori, night-man, flm per fotot , met vertet projekt i madh , shpresojm dot perfundon ne kohen e caktuar ose me heret, i nevoiten Shqiperis rrug.
Foto te shkelqyeshme.

----------


## Reiart

Ky ishte tuneli, shpresoj te shikoj rrugen e vertete ne poste te tjere.

----------


## [LoTi]

Te falenderoj per fotot Flori, me te vertet paskan ber nje punim te papam.

----------


## [LoTi]

Disa foto qe po punojn ne rrugen e Kukesit.

----------


## BvizioN

Puna nga Rresheni ne Kalimash vazhdon shume intensive dhe ka filluar te asfaltohet, po nuk dua te zgjatem me hollesira ne kete teme pasi nuk eshte vendi i pershtatshem per ta diskutuar. Keto jane disa fotografi qe kam marre ne afersi te Rreshenit. Per mungese te theksuar kohe, nuk kam patur mundesi te bej te tjera.

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN



----------


## Preng Sherri

Ty t'lumtë por s'na tregove se a mund të qarkullohet me vetura private së paku në ato pjesë ku kanë përfunduar punimet?

----------


## shigjeta

Sa mire qe i keni sjelle keto foto, jo vetem per te plotesuar nje kuriozitet te momentit per perfundimin e kesaj autostrade, por ato fitojne edhe nje rendesi tjeter, vleren dokumentuese qe do te kene keto foto ne te ardhmen  :buzeqeshje:

----------

